

How programming lets me know I'm getting older - shrikant
http://shrik.theswamp.in/2012/07/how-programming-lets-me-know-im-getting.html

======
phireal
As I see it, the eureka moments become less frequent because when you're
starting out, the low hanging fruit become eureka moments. As you get better,
what was once a eureka moment is just a I-fixed-it moment, which is much less
satisfying, though no less useful.

